# Plant ID help



## Kando (Mar 31, 2019)

Looking for info on these two plants that have appeared in my hayfield.

I've only seen one of these.









Clumps of this caught my eye at a distance.









Thanks.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

First one looks like mullein. Second one appears to be a variety of milkweed.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

The first one looks too upright for mullein. Might be but looking down on it like that sure looks like milkweed to me. Mullein will be a nice rosette at that size and close to ground. Cimarron nails it. Hoe works well too. Cimarron and grazon together will nail milkweed


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

First one looks like milkweed here.

Larry

PS Welcome to HT Kando


----------



## Kando (Mar 31, 2019)

Consensus for the first plant seems to be milkweed. Pulled some of it, seems to pull out from the ground pretty easily.

Better picture.









Now for the other plant. Here's some better pictures of it.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I’m really confused because your second weed looks an awful lot like alfalfa to me . I don’t currently grow alfalfa but have in the past. Has any of it bloomed yet what color is the flower on the plant?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

No question on the milkweed. 1/2 tsp of Chaparrel plus an ounce of grazon next in 4 gal of water will smoke it if you can spot spray. The second kinda looks like an alfalfa to me but not quite. Some kind of sweet clover perhaps?

BTW, you did not get the business end of the milkweed with the one plant you have a pic of. It will be back. those bloody tubers are a menace.


----------



## Kando (Mar 31, 2019)

No blooms on the second one. Alfalfa was my first thought but the leaves don't quite match. False indigo seems to be a close match as well.

Hayman, you first said Cimarron, then Chapparel. Are these interchangeable for this purpose, or did you mix up which one you meant?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Kando said:


> No blooms on the second one. Alfalfa was my first thought but the leaves don't quite match. False indigo seems to be a close match as well.
> 
> Hayman, you first said Cimarron, then Chapparel. Are these interchangeable for this purpose, or did you mix up which one you meant?


Chaparral is Cimarron plus a little grazon. I right now have more Chaparral than Cimarron so that is what popped in my head at the time. They are not interchangable when used as broadcast spray as Chaparral has a residual, Cimarron does not. Chaparral gets a bunch of stuff that Cimarron does not or does not get well. However, in spot spraying you can get the same effect by mixing various amounts of Grazon with Cimarron. I never have to do more than an 1.5 ou per 2 gal water on Grazon and then it is a light mist. The old rule when mixing for multiflora rose was one layer of granules over the size of a quarter for 4 gal water. HTH, rick


----------



## Kando (Mar 31, 2019)

Took another look at various bunches in the field and do make out the serrated tips of alfalfa leaves; seems to be alfalfa. I'm sure it had alfalfa mixed into it several years back, but this is the first time I've noticed it.

For the milkweed, spray the plant itself and leave it to wither and die? Found more of it while walking the field. Went ahead and ordered the herbicide, so it'll be more field time for me within the week.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I just lightly spray and it should start to suffer in a few days. With the heat coming here for the next 10 days the suffering will come more quickly


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Farmerbrown2 said:


> I'm really confused because your second weed looks an awful lot like alfalfa to me .


+1 on looking like alfalfa. Can you dig a root up, that might help?

Larry


----------



## Kando (Mar 31, 2019)

Figured I'd reuse this post. This stuff is popping up all over some pasture at a local Girl Scout horse camp that rents horses through the summer. I've been talking to them about making hay off the pasture after the horses leave and the grass grows up. Trying to get an ID and method of control on this.


----------

